# Looking for job?



## Betting Forum (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi there,

We are one of the world's leading information suppliers for sport related data. Our System is based on our unique fully automated data extraction and supervision technology for highest quality standard combined with a complex scout and video signal monitoring system.
We are providing the most reliable data available worldwide for the betting and media industry for all relevant distribution channels.
We are looking for additional team members who report from sport events via an in house developed system.

We hope we have been able to pique your interest!
If so: please apply for further information.
In the next step you will have an interview with us through Skype or MSN. So you will have the possibility to get more detailed information about the job and our company. We will see your general sport knowledge and your English skills in return. You do not have to speak excellent English but should be able to communicate in a proper way.
Once you are accepted to join our scout network, you have to pass a training procedure which includes the coverage of streamed soccer matches with our system.

You will be paid 35-50€ per single sports event (the fee varies per country). Additionally we will reimburse your transport and ticket expenses.

We don’t require a radio moderation or any other “speech based” reporting. Our in house system is totally technical based and you only have to speak when you receive a call from our supervisor during your coverage. Fir this you need intermediate English skills.
We are looking for people who have got a founded sports knowledge and we prefer to confirm events within a 60 – 100 Km range where the scout is located. Every new scout starts with soccer coverage and can extend his coverage once he has proved his reliability and accuracy.

Visit http://www.sportlivescouting.com for more information and contact us on info@sportlivescouting.com if you are interested.


----------

